# Between Two Hedgie Babies....



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's getting closer..... we get to meet our baby hedgie this weekend, and then we'll be able to bring him home in a week or so after that. We have two male hedgies to decide between, imagine we'll go with whichever one seems most receptive to us, but these are the two:


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Ahw they are both really cute!
I'm curious which one it's going to be


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i would get them both!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

They are both adorable! I love their big black noses!

Where you getting him from?


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

We are getting him from a breeder. I am SO excited, we get to go see them tomorrow - and the breeder has a couple other litters we get to look at too. Any last minute words of advice about things to look for when we go? I don't know how friendly or social they will be yet, we're just hoping to choose one who seems to be happy with us....


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

How did the visit go?  

I personally like the 2nd one more. Beautiful eyes!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

The visit was wonderful! We actually got to choose between 4 hedgies, but my son knew which one immediately -- I'm glad because I would still be sitting there trying to figure it out. Their mom was a first-time mother and is doing very well but her babies are on the small side, so the breeder is hanging on to them an extra week so that she's sure they're eating and ready to go - so we won't get him until he's 7 weeks - around Valentine's Day -- he is so adorable, we are all very excited! My son plans on naming him Winston.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

WINSTON! Score! That's what I would've re-named Yoshi had I gotten him! (We already had a cat named Yoshi, so couldn't stick with that)

The picture of the hog you just posted looks a lot like the hog in the second picture in your original post  So cute. I love the dark eyes, and he looks so curious.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, I believe that is indeed the same one! My son liked his coloring and how dark his mask was, and Winston walked around in his hand for a while and then curled up and took a nap. I have no idea where he even came up with the name Winston but he is very sure that is the one.

Sorry things didn't work out with Yoshi - I admire you for knowing when you are over your head - I tend to run into those types of situations with my heart in front of my head and then end up dealing with the fallout....


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I just know you guys will be great hedgehog owners. You have been here so much, asking all the right questions and preparing yourself as thorougly as possible. Winston is an absolute doll 

I know you aren't going to be bringing him home for a couple weeks, but I suggest making up a new thread a few days before you bring him home, where you list all of the supplies you have, pictures of the cage set up, etc. Everyone is so helpful, and sometimes it's easy to forget little things like neosporin, a toothbrush for baths, and all those little things. Have you seen the thread for hedgie first aid kits? I didn't run across it until a month or two after I brought my hedgie home, and I immediately went out and bought everything I needed for one :lol: Here's the link to that: viewtopic.php?f=33&t=38 It's also a good idea to get the thermostat and heat lamp/s set up with your thermometer a few days before you bring hedgie home so you can do a trial run and make sure the temp is high enough & consistent. Luckily I did this before I brought Milly home, because I found out the 60 watt CHE wasn't enough to heat her first cage.

Thank you for the kind words. I feel a bit guilty about trying to rush to Yoshi's rescue only to back out, but it's for the best. My Milly is a wonderful little hog and I'm happy spoiling her to death for the moment. I think it was Kalandra I talked to about this, but someday, I will be ready for another hedgie and when our paths cross, I will scoop it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is the latest photo of our little guy, Winston. He will be coming home in approximately 8 days and we can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Adorable. Period.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! He is adorable.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAH Love the tongue!!! You must be so excited! Please post lots of pics!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Auuuuggghhhh! Sooooo much cute! You are going to have to bombard us with pics once he comes home.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Cute. Overload. *Faint*


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ack! Time wharp! We're getting him tomorrow instead of Tuesday. Breeder says he's quilling pretty bad right now (he's about 6 1/2 weeks). Putting finishing touches on cage. Can't thank you all enough for your patience and willingness to share your knowledge.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just adorable! Look at that little pink tongue!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

We started with a 2 x 2 C & C cage and changed it to 2 x 4. I think we have everything we need --- breeder said he's quilling and a bit ornery but oh well! We're very excited for our little guy to come home today.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

readthebook2 said:


> We started with a 2 x 2 C & C cage and changed it to 2 x 4. I think we have everything we need --- breeder said he's quilling and a bit ornery but oh well! We're very excited for our little guy to come home today.


You should start a photo thread for the little guy asap!  I need adorable baby pictures!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

He loves his wheel! It's his first night with us and he's addicted to his bucket wheel, thanks Larry! I will start a photo thread... we're very excited.


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*Be sure and post pictures of his cage, too. The 2 x 4 C&C cage seems like the perfect size. *


----------

